# FML2: Tanking, but silently...



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> More: "If you’re asking me do I think if we’ll pick up somebody that will help us this year, that’s probably not the approach we’re taking."
> 
> That makes sense. The Lakers are currently a half-game ahead of the Sacramento Kings for last place in the Western Conference. Why on earth would they jeopardize such a sweet spot on the draft board by, like, trying to improve and stuff?
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1960001-mitch-kupchak-says-la-lakers-wont-trade-for-immediate-help-wont-tank-either

The Lakers are, like, the 5th worst team in the league right now. 
I understand Mitch's reasoning, but the message is clear: the Lakers will drag out the rest of the season and start exploring options in the off-season. 
Thus saying the Lakers will continue being mediocre for the time being...

But if that's the plan, they should probably make some moves to try and stock up on draft picks.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No one with a decent pick this year wants to trade though, which is the problem. 

This is a year you aren't getting anything better than a mid-late first rounder for a guy of Pau's caliber.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'll take a mid first rounder for Pau. We've been pretty solid drafting players lately and this years draft is very deep.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If we can land a 2nd rounder or two for Kaman, Blake or Hill then do it too.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Not wanting to trade for someone to help us now has less to do with tanking and more to do with maintaining salary cap room this summer and next. 

Makes no sense to trade for someone with a contract past this season. 

I don't think we're tanking at all, we're just not very talented and have had the worst luck with injuries. 

If we trade Pau on the other hand, tank mode's in full effect.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

R-Star said:


> No one with a decent pick this year wants to trade though, which is the problem.
> 
> This is a year you aren't getting anything better than a mid-late first rounder for a guy of Pau's caliber.


The deal to be made is with Phoenix for the Wizards' pick. You're right, that's probably the best they can do.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Uncle Drew said:


> The deal to be made is with Phoenix for the Wizards' pick. You're right, that's probably the best they can do.


What's ironic is the Suns dropped Gortat to tank and get a pick, now they trade the pick to a team that wants to tank and get a pick.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I would be shocked if the Suns trade any 1st round pick that they have for Pau other than maybe the Pacers 1st. It isn't going to happen.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

I think the moment Kobe went down with the knee injury, the Lakers went into full tank mode. Obviously the other injuries added to the L column, but it seems like the Lakers became focused primarily on showcasing Pau's abilities for a potential trade since then, rather than focusing on the kind of play that had them above .500 before Kobe's return. 

Opponent fast break opportunities and conversion of those chances to points has been the primary cause for the losses piling up. Having no PG ensures turnovers and inefficient offense, leading to extra opponent fast break opportunities. Losing all their PG's at the same time seems legit, yet Blake's and Farmar's injuries appear to be the kind they could play through. Since PG is the most important position in D'Antoni's offense, removing all competence from that position is a certain way to lose. And while D'Antoni clearly doesn't like Jordan Hill's playing style, I think he had been utilized well and correctly before Kobe went down. Hill takes a lot of pressure off the D by grabbing offensive rebounds and loose balls, preventing opponent fast-break opportunities. He also runs hard to get back on defense. Pau does much less of that, leading to weaker transition defense. 

Since other teams realize taking veteran players off the Lakers may help them get a better pick, I doubt any team wants to deal with the Lakers at all, unless they think they are getting the perfect piece to a championship puzzle. I don't see Pau as the right piece for any other team out there. Despite Pau's recent stat improvement, I think none of the other teams are fooled. I seriously doubt at this point that anyone would give a '14 first rounder for Pau, especially since his groin injury has caused him to miss games right before the deadline. None of the other Lakers have enough trade value to get more than 2nd rounders, and even then I doubt most teams in contention want to risk their chemistry, while simultaneously helping the Lakers. A healthy Blake might be enticing enough, but he has a bad elbow. Hill or Kaman could definitely help a contender, but maybe not as that critical piece. Nobody wants to be the sucker who helps the Lakers. There is too much risk of a trade backfiring, even if for only a second rounder or two. The Lakers have never been this bad, and no other team in the league wants to risk being the one to help them get better.

The Lakers are headed towards a possible bottom five, maybe even the 2nd worst record. 2nd worst would lead to a guaranteed top 5 pick, and a very good chance at top 3. A guy like Embiid could provide the size, defense, and athleticism the Lakers would need to make a fast turn-around and a possible serious playoff run in '15, without adding any big name free agents. Guys like Wiggins, Parker, Exum, and Smart could also be difference-makers right away. Plus a top prospect could make the Lakers a much more desirable place for free agents, whether in '14, '15, or several years down the road. Usually I say tanking should only begin when a team is mathematically eliminated from the playoffs, but this season is a bit different than most. Since it is clear now that Kobe will miss almost the entire season, and since even a .500 record would be a nearly impossible climb at this point, and since .500 probably won't be enough to reach the postseason in the West, tanking appears to be the way to go. Add to that the potential prospects in the '14 draft, it's almost a certainty that the Lakers want nothing to do with improving this year's team.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

arasu said:


> IHaving no PG ensures turnovers and inefficient offense, leading to extra opponent fast break opportunities. Losing all their PG's at the same time seems legit, yet Blake's and Farmar's injuries appear to be the kind they could play through.


I'm sorry, but a torn ligament in your shooting elbow and a torn hamstring are definitely NOT injuries you can play through. 

The team's playing hard, trying to win. They just aren't very good.

And I'm a little confused about your other point about teams not wanting help the Lakers. You mean help them pile up the L's by taking Pau? I thought you said showcasing him was the reason why we were loosing?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

arasu said:


> I think the moment Kobe went down with the knee injury, the Lakers went into full tank mode. Obviously the other injuries added to the L column, but it seems like the Lakers became focused primarily on showcasing Pau's abilities for a potential trade since then, rather than focusing on the kind of play that had them above .500 before Kobe's return.
> 
> Opponent fast break opportunities and conversion of those chances to points has been the primary cause for the losses piling up. *Having no PG ensures turnovers and inefficient offense, leading to extra opponent fast break opportunities. Losing all their PG's at the same time seems legit, yet Blake's and Farmar's injuries appear to be the kind they could play through. Since PG is the most important position in D'Antoni's offense, removing all competence from that position is a certain way to lose.* And while D'Antoni clearly doesn't like Jordan Hill's playing style, I think he had been utilized well and correctly before Kobe went down. Hill takes a lot of pressure off the D by grabbing offensive rebounds and loose balls, preventing opponent fast-break opportunities. He also runs hard to get back on defense. Pau does much less of that, leading to weaker transition defense.
> 
> ...


Nice post. 
Just to say, however, that the injuries to Blake, Farmar and Nash came as a "blessing in disguise" regarding PG play, because due to it the Lakers brought Kendall Marshall, who has excelled at the PG slot (regarding passing and 3pointshooting). It's even arguable that Marshall is the best PG for this D'Antoni system.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Uncle Drew said:


> I'm sorry, but a torn ligament in your shooting elbow and a torn hamstring are definitely NOT injuries you can play through.
> 
> The team's playing hard, trying to win. They just aren't very good.
> 
> And I'm a little confused about your other point about teams not wanting help the Lakers. You mean help them pile up the L's by taking Pau? I thought you said showcasing him was the reason why we were loosing?


Both Blake and Farmar have already played through those injuries. I'm not saying they shouldn't have missed games, only that maybe one of them could have played while the other rested.

I think the lack of minutes for Kaman and Hill in favor of developing a 2nd round rookie prospect shows team development comes before wins (tanking). In addition, focusing on getting Pau into the flow and giving him minutes those other bigs could take inflates his stats at the cost of wins.

Lastly, teams not wanting to help the Lakers is completely unrelated to showcasing Pau. Any deal could be perceived as helping the Lakers. No team wants to be perceived in that way. Inflating Pau's stats was a good way to lose more games, but if they can't trade him, they should allow Pau's stats to deflate again. If his value goes low enough, they could re-sign him and still maintain enough cap space to sign a top free agent in '14 or '15.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> Nice post.
> Just to say, however, that the injuries to Blake, Farmar and Nash came as a "blessing in disguise" regarding PG play, because due to it the Lakers brought Kendall Marshall, who has excelled at the PG slot (regarding passing and 3pointshooting). It's even arguable that Marshall is the best PG for this D'Antoni system.


I think Blake's injury combined with Kobe's knee solidified the decision to go full tank mode. I won't consider those injuries to Blake and Farmar to be "blessings" until I see a competitive top rookie prospect on the Lakers next season. Losing sucks. It better be worth it.

Marshall is a solid PG. If he can sustain his recent play and continue to improve, he could become an elite PG under D'Antoni's system, but I'm still a little skeptical.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Not convinced that Marshall is more than a backup. I think he's obviously thriving because of Pringles system and the fact that the only guys he's played with that should be handling the ball are swagger and very recently Blake.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> *Not convinced that Marshall is more than a backup*. I think he's obviously thriving because of Pringles system and the fact that the only guys he's played with that should be handling the ball are swagger and very recently Blake.


Fair enough. But in D'Antoni's system, do Blake or Farmar fit better than Marshall?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't buy that teams are purposefully trying to not do deals with the Lakers. Plenty of teams have worked with the Lakers recently, even while we were winning. Trades with Phoenix, Houston, Cleveland, Philly and Denver during the Dwight deal are just examples of recent deals. I'm thinking the only reason Pau hasn't been traded already is because management is asking for a lot. And they should. Nobody begins negotiations by low balling themselves. I think the deal with Phoenix eventually gets done and we end up with their first rounder which is at around 20-23 right now I believe.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

arasu said:


> ***
> 
> Since other teams realize taking veteran players off the Lakers may help them get a better pick, I doubt any team wants to deal with the Lakers at all, unless they think they are getting the perfect piece to a championship puzzle. I don't see Pau as the right piece for any other team out there. Despite Pau's recent stat improvement, I think none of the other teams are fooled. I seriously doubt at this point that anyone would give a '14 first rounder for Pau, especially since his groin injury has caused him to miss games right before the deadline. None of the other Lakers have enough trade value to get more than 2nd rounders, and even then I doubt most teams in contention want to risk their chemistry, while simultaneously helping the Lakers. *A healthy Blake might be enticing enough, but he has a bad elbow. *Hill or Kaman could definitely help a contender, but maybe not as that critical piece. Nobody wants to be the sucker who helps the Lakers. There is too much risk of a trade backfiring, even if for only a second rounder or two. The Lakers have never been this bad, and no other team in the league wants to risk being the one to help them get better.
> 
> ***


I was definitely wrong about Blake's elbow preventing interest. The Warriors may see him as the perfect remain piece to their championship puzzle. I don't see it. If either Bazemore or Brooks become contributors on a future winning Laker team, the Warriors may regret making that deal.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I guess the tanking hasn't been as "silent" as one would think...

First it was the strange trade of Steve Blake, who did nothing (because ther Lakers didn't do any more moves) but save a couple million dollars. The Lakers didn't get under the tax.

Add the fact that Kobe Bryant will probably skip the rest of the season.

Then there was the game against the Nets. 
The Lakers started
- A guy who has been on the team for a week or so;
- The 6'7, 205 Wes Johnson at PF.
And, yes, all of a sudden, the Lakers were down 17 points in the first quarter.
Coincidently (sp?), that game took place when the Lakers were tied with Utah AND Sacramento for worst record in the West.
Obvioulsy, the Lakers lost the (home) game.

So, yeah, the plan is in effect.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Just a thought....CARMELO CANT EVEN GET HIS TEAM INTO THE PLAYOFFS IN THE EAST...THE EAST!!!!!....WHY THE **** WOULD WE WANT HIM????


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Just a thought....CARMELO CANT EVEN GET HIS TEAM INTO THE PLAYOFFS IN THE EAST...THE EAST!!!!!....WHY THE **** WOULD WE WANT HIM????


I don't want him.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Los Angeles Lakers veteran guards Kobe Bryant and Steve Nash are unlikely to return to play this season, according to the Los Angeles Times.
> 
> Lakers coach Mike D'Antoni said Monday that Bryant has not been medically cleared and Nash continues feeling soreness from chronic back problems.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/lakers-bryant-nash-may-not-214128250--nba.html


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> The Los Angeles Lakers' season may be busted beyond repair, but Kobe Bryant's tough-guy persona is still intact.
> 
> Because, priorities.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1998355-kobe-bryant-says-he-could-play-right-now-if-lakers-were-contending

WTF?????


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I believe it.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> With the ball in his hands, Nick Young dribbled to the perimeter, sank a three-pointer and then showed more of his infectious personality that has defined his stay here with the Lakers.
> 
> Young held out three fingers and then belted out a roar that pro wrestler Ric Flair uttered often: “Whooo!”
> 
> ...


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Nick-Young-begins-practicing-with-uncertainty-with-his-return-2-9503811

I just wish Nick Young gets Kaman'ed...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> However, Bleacher Report’s Kevin Ding says the franchise is leaning toward retaining D’Antoni, who has one more guaranteed season left on his Lakers contract:
> 
> “D’Antoni has one more guaranteed season left on his Lakers contract, and the club is leaning toward retaining him despite some privately disgruntled players and massive public disdain. It’s not clear which way the Lakers will go with him.”


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-team-leaning-toward-keeping-mike-dantoni-next-season/2014/04/02/

WTF???? No. No. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

There goes any chance we had of bringing back Pau, or Hill or Kaman...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The Lakers front office has already decided that next season wont be competitive...I guess they figure to save some money and keep D'Antoni.

I guess they figure they cant get the coach they want with this roster so just keep getting ready for 14/15 season


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

I certainly don't want D'Antoni going into the future, but what coaches are even available this summer?

B. Scott? Nate McMillan? 

Shall we just give Kurt Rambis the keys to what is shaping to be another train wreck year? 

George Karl's not coming for a rebuilding project.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Hard to attract FA's when your coach is a laughingstock...

Sometimes I wonder if management is clueless with regard to Dantoni. It's like they're so close to the problem that they're unable to see it. Can't see the forest from the trees, etc.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't have a problem with this. I think overall he's done a good job this year with the cards he was dealt and bringing in another coach would be another thing to overcome in what looks like it will be a developmental year. You guys would hate his replacement anyways.



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> There goes any chance we had of bringing back Pau, or Hill or Kaman...


Kaman and Hill are gone either way.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't have a problem with this. *I think overall he's done a good job this year with the cards he was *dealt and bringing in another coach would be another thing to overcome in what looks like it will be a developmental year. You guys would hate his replacement anyways.


Come on, Jamel, dude sucks. He even got his players to go public against him and his style of play (Kaman, Pau, Hill, Kobe)...
I'm well aware that deep down inside we all love the run-and-gun style of play; but if it only leads to losses, then...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Come on, Jamel, dude sucks. He even got his players to go public against him and his style of play (Kaman, Pau, Hill, Kobe)...
> I'm well aware that deep down inside we all love the run-and-gun style of play; but if it only leads to losses, then...


Didn't say he was a great coach, just that he did a good job. Nick young is not a great leading scorer but he had a good season. 

How many wins would a good coach have lead this team to with the same roster/injuries? 27?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Didn't say he was a great coach, just that he did a good job. Nick young is not a great leading scorer but he had a good season.
> 
> How many wins would a good coach have lead this team to with the same roster/injuries? 27?


How did MDA do a good job when his own players are saying the Lakers lack discipline, that the players are being selfish and trying to stat-pad, that they don't understand the line-ups, etc., etc. (that is without even adressing the huge amount of losses)?


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm not gonna go as far to say he's done a "good" job, but there's not a coach in NBA history that could've taken this team to 30 wins under the same circumstances. 

Paulo, a lot of players, even ones who are considered at odds with him, have also been on record as saying he hasn't got a fair shake (injuries, PJax's shaddow, etc). 

It seems like a long time ago, but the team really was over-achieving when Blake and Farmar were healthy and running the show. The basketball gods just really laid on the injuries since he's been here. Hope they reward us with a cornerstone this draft.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> How did MDA do a good job when his own players are saying the Lakers lack discipline, that the players are being selfish and trying to stat-pad, that they don't understand the line-ups, etc., etc. (that is without even adressing the huge amount of losses)?


The players don't know shit. They are players, not coaches. Kobe criticized Phil.

He's done a good job because I think this team has for the most part over acheived when you look at the roster and the constant uncertainty. It's driven me crazy that he's not only not starting Kaman but not even playing him, and the constant tinkering of starting lineups not even related to injury is a mistake. But on the whole I don't see how anyone could of done a noticeably better job (noticeably meaning more wins).


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Uncle Drew said:


> I'm not gonna go as far to say he's done a "good" job, but there's not a coach in NBA history that could've taken this team to 30 wins under the same circumstances.
> 
> Paulo, a lot of players, even ones who are considered at odds with him, have also been on record as saying he hasn't got a fair shake (injuries, PJax's shaddow, etc).
> 
> It seems like a long time ago, but the team really was over-achieving when Blake and Farmar were healthy and running the show. The basketball gods just really laid on the injuries since he's been here. Hope they reward us with a cornerstone this draft.


I'm not blind to the fact that this team has ahd an unGodly amount of injuries. Obviously, the Lakers would have a better record inf it wasn't for it (heck, Kobe Bryant alone could be responsible for 3, 4 more wins).

But i'm also well aware that MDA doesn't know how to coach to their players strenghts. He only knows one way to coach, and without a MVP-calibre Steve Nash and other runners like Matrix he has lost ever since. 

MDA's lack of emphasys (sp?) on defense and rebounding has the Lakers #28 in DefRat, #29 in OppFG, and bottom-dwellers in rebounding and steals. Go figure. And this in a season where teams as purposedly TANKING.

Guy is just clueless. He has been blasted for lack of leadership and discipline; some players have gone on record saying they will probably not be willing to re-sign if he's still here next season. Heck, the Franchise Player has already threw MDA under the bus a couple times.

I'm sorry, but injuries alone can't explain a coach starting guys like Shawnee Williams, Ryan Kelly and Wes Johnson at PF. And injuries can't explain why MDA insists on the "not enough minutes to go around" excuse for not playing the more valuable players more time.

I've said it from the start of the season: in MDA's system, you live and die from the 3pointer and from outscoring your opponents. The moment other teams adjusted to the Lakers' game play, they became fish in the barrell. And MDA can't change that because he doesn't know how (and not just because he doesn't have the personnel (sp?)).


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Pau Gasol has been suffering from vertigo since the Lakers win against the Orlando Magic on March 23. Since being diagnosed, Gasol made an appearance Tuesday night when the Lakers lost to the Portland Trail Blazers, but sat out Wednesday’s game against the Sacramento Kings when symptoms reoccured.
> 
> Gasol’s battle with vertigo could keep him sidelined for the rest of the season, according to Mike Bresnahan of the Los Angeles Times:
> 
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-news-team-may-be-leaning-toward-sitting-gasol-for-final-games/2014/04/03/

If Pau sits out the rest of the season, it's probable we will never again see him with the purple-and-gold jersey...


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> I'm not blind to the fact that this team has ahd an unGodly amount of injuries. Obviously, the Lakers would have a better record inf it wasn't for it (heck, Kobe Bryant alone could be responsible for 3, 4 more wins).
> 
> But i'm also well aware that MDA doesn't know how to coach to their players strenghts. He only knows one way to coach, and without a MVP-calibre Steve Nash and other runners like Matrix he has lost ever since.


I don't disagree with any of your points, really. No way I want MDA back past next year, I just think he's gotten a bit too much of the blame this year. 

My question is if the right "winning culture" type coach isn't available this summer, is it smart to bring in anyother so-so coach for what very well might be another sub .500 season? Lakers' fans would turn on him just as quickly if he doesn't get results. And who would you want? Don't say "ANYone else would be better." Give me names.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Uncle Drew said:


> I don't disagree with any of your points, really. No way I want MDA back past next year, I just think he's gotten a bit too much of the blame this year.
> 
> My question is if the right "winning culture" type coach isn't available this summer, is it smart to bring in anyother so-so coach for what very well might be another sub .500 season? Lakers' fans would turn on him just as quickly if he doesn't get results. And who would you want? Don't say "ANYone else would be better." Give me names.


A couple of years ago, my pipe dream would be Jerry Sloan.
Right now, who are the available coaches? A Van Gundy? Hollins? Byron Scott?


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> A couple of years ago, my pipe dream would be Jerry Sloan.
> Right now, who are the available coaches? A Van Gundy? Hollins? Byron Scott?


This is my point. Those calling for his job should have suggestions for replacements. Start a new thread or somethine.

0% chance on Van Gundy, IMO. I'm "eh" on B. Scott. My pipe dream is Doug Collins. 

Eric Pincus threw Kevin Ollie's name out there today. No rumor, just his opinion, and not a bad one if the Lakers want to go young.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Uncle Drew said:


> This is my point. Those calling for his job should have suggestions for replacements. Start a new thread or somethine.
> 
> 0% chance on Van Gundy, IMO. I'm "eh" on B. Scott. My pipe dream is Doug Collins.
> 
> Eric Pincus threw Kevin Ollie's name out there today. No rumor, just his opinion, and not a bad one if the Lakers want to go young.


Well, i'm actually torn regarding the profile of next season's coach (assuming MDA won't be here), that is, the plan is fielding a playoff roster? Or taking for granted it will be year 1 of a rebuilding plan and build for the future?
IMHO, that would have much weight on who to get.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Well, i'm actually torn regarding the profile of next season's coach (assuming MDA won't be here), that is, the plan is fielding a playoff roster? Or taking for granted it will be year 1 of a rebuilding plan and build for the future?
> IMHO, that would have much weight on who to get.


Why?

Shouldn't the plan always be to get the best possible coach?

Or do you admit that if the plan is to build for the future all you guys will be automatically claiming new coach sucks because the teams losing?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why?
> 
> Shouldn't the plan always be to get the best possible coach?


I suppose there are coaches who are better suited to player development, others with better playoff experience, etc., etc..
Let's say, for argument's sake, that the Lakers were to hire a coach like Sloan (or Phil Jackson) WHILE building for the future. That, i theory, wouldn't work, IMHO.
That's what i was trying to say.



> Or do you admit that if the plan is to build for the future all you guys will be automatically claiming new coach sucks because the teams losing?


Huh? that doesn't make much sense, Chubby. One would expect the team to loose some (or plenty) if the Lakers were to rebuild for the future...


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> Huh? that doesn't make much sense, Chubby. One would expect the team to loose some (or plenty) if the Lakers were to rebuild for the future...


I'm actually with Jamel on this one.

The team was supposed to lose a bunch this year, and they did. They weren't supposed to play .500 ball, and they were before the injury bug hit. Laker's fans went as far as to blame MDA for injuries. 

If we bring in a young coach, say Kevin Ollie for example, and the team wins less than 40 games next year and misses the play-offs, what are the chances Lakers fans DON'T blame him?

Scapegoating, it's what we do.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> Well, i'm actually torn regarding the profile of next season's coach (assuming MDA won't be here), that is, the plan is fielding a playoff roster? Or taking for granted it will be year 1 of a rebuilding plan and build for the future?
> IMHO, that would have much weight on who to get.


I think we can assume it's the latter, while hoping for both. 

My point is, very similar to when people want a certain player gone (Pau for example), please suggest a better, realistic alternative. Consider the kind of scrutiny the person will be under with Kobe's last years in his hands, and knowing his first year will probably be a .500 season at the very best.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Uncle Drew said:


> I'm actually with Jamel on this one.
> 
> The team was supposed to lose a bunch this year, and they did. They weren't supposed to play .500 ball, and they were before the injury bug hit. Laker's fans went as far as to blame MDA for injuries.
> 
> ...


Ok, now i see where you and Jamel got me wrong (i know it's my fault for not being able to express myself (more) clearly).

*I'm not against MDA because of the Lakers record.* It was expected the Lakers would suck this season, considering the poor quality of the roster to start and the injuries later.

I'm against MDA because:
- He is not a leader;
- His speech is incoherent and, frankly, dumb sometimes;
- He allienates his own players;
- He doesn't preach a lick of defense;
- He is unable to adapt to his players' strengths and tries to force them to play "his way";
- His line-ups are incoherent, and his minutes-distribution faulty (i swear i wanted to punch my computer when i read that Kaman and Hill couldn't get more minutes because he was trying to "develop Sacre and Kely");

That about sums it up. 
And, again: *I'm not against MDA because of the Lakers record.*


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> I'm against MDA because:
> - He is not a leader;
> - His speech is incoherent and, frankly, dumb sometimes;
> - He allienates his own players;
> ...


Again, no disagreements. I don't want him either. 

But I know if we bring in someone else and they struggle to reach the play-offs, Lakers fans will be quick to blame him as well.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Uncle Drew said:


> Again, no disagreements. I don't want him either.
> 
> But I know if we bring in someone else and they struggle to reach the play-offs,* Lakers fans will be quick to blame him as well.*


FWIW I dont think so depending on the roster. We arent supposed to be great next year either. The plus of getting the coach we want for the long haul this offseason is that he can instill his system AND make the Lakers that much more attractive come trade deadline/next offseason....granted only Kobe is on the books after next season but Im sure someone besides him this upcoming year will also be a Laker two seasons from now as well and will benifit from a good coach.

Only reason D'Antoni is the coach next year is to save some cash.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> We keep hearing about why the Lakers may be better to wait until Summer 2015 to make a coaching change, because that is when they will dip heavily into a free-agent market stocked with such prizes as Los Angeles native and UCLA alum Kevin Love.
> 
> In other words, why not let D'Antoni flame out over the course of next season as the Lakers continue on their current path of mediocrity? There isn't a great free-agent class coming out this summer, so why not keep D'Antoni around.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2018802-grading-mike-dantonis-season-for-the-los-angeles-lakers


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> FWIW I dont think so depending on the roster. We arent supposed to be great next year either. The plus of getting the coach we want for the long haul this offseason is that he can instill his system AND make the Lakers that much more attractive come trade deadline/next offseason....granted only Kobe is on the books after next season but Im sure someone besides him this upcoming year will also be a Laker two seasons from now as well and will benifit from a good coach.
> 
> Only reason D'Antoni is the coach next year is to save some cash.


Well, I'd like to think the reasonable one's among us would have this mentality. However those who were blaming MDA for injuries this season (really), will hate whoever comes next if it's not a good year.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Uncle Drew said:


> Well, I'd like to think the reasonable one's among us would have this mentality. However those who were blaming MDA for injuries this season (really), will hate whoever comes next if it's not a good year.


I'll believe it when I see it. I firmly believe a majority of fans think it's impossible to be a good coach on a losing team.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. I firmly believe a majority of fans think it's impossible to be a good coach on a losing team.


Or to be a good GM. I agree


----------

